

Oracle CSO mocks customers for finding security flaws - alexvision
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/security-it/backlash-after-oracle-it-security-executive-mary-ann-davidson-pens-nutty-3000word-rant-mocking-customers-for-trying-to-find-its-security-flaws-20150811-giwymy.html

======
GeorgeOrr
She referred to being sick of sending these notes to those who are reporting
bugs.

How many bugs do they have that there were that many notes coming in. I mean
aside from the stupid attitude that they've retracted, what does this incident
tell us about their quality?

Or maybe that's not news for their customers?

------
greenyoda
Extensive prior discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10039202)

